# No ID R34GTR



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

where's that gone ? 

anyone knew the guy? 

he does use different user names in various sites


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Who was it?


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

R32 Combat said:


> Who was it?



someone on here but can't find the post


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Suspect stolen so deleted.


----------



## Calibrat (Jan 22, 2013)

I bought a part from that car hope it wasnt stolen... Even met them in person


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh yes the guy who had about three id's on here, sadly lost his father recently but had the good fortune to have been bequeathed by him, 4 recently imported R34's to be broken. Good old dad, so thoughtful in his final hours.

Of course, the shell that was advertised on here had zero provenance so it's safe to assume it was as bent as the story about dead dad and being left 4 cars to break.

Same guy came on here with the sob story of having his rear diffuser being stolen whilst at a friends house!

Never has the term 'full of shit' been so apt, hence thread deleted and all accounts banned but that's not to say he's not still watching what is being discussed on here. I've said it before but I'll say it again, be careful folks.


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Rally-Tec???


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Calibrat said:


> I bought a part from that car hope it wasnt stolen... Even met them in person


Handling stolen goods. Reported.


----------



## Calibrat (Jan 22, 2013)

CSB said:


> Handling stolen goods. Reported.


Reported for reporting.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

I did find his diffuser story a stretch of the imagination tbh!.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

keithmac said:


> I did find his diffuser story a stretch of the imagination tbh!.


Personally, I feel it was a way of making himself out to be a genuine member of the community (by suffering some kind of loss) but he tripped himself up with his multiple I/D's and constant attempts to keep selling his bent goods. What is worrying is that he is still out there, watching what's going on, ready to strike again. As good as forums are, sometimes we ought to be a bit more reserved with the information we give out on them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Removed another alias this morning. 1HY


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Absolute madness. I think the diffuser guy had a weird blue colour 34 in his avatar. Good work from the Staff here.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Surely the common ip addresses from where they have been creating new accounts can be reported to the police? If these lot are known to be handling stolen cars and parts then it should be reported to the police with out question. Stop the scum from stealing someone else's pride and joy.


----------



## Dave48 (Dec 30, 2015)

Bunch of mugs if you ask me mate


----------

